# Rams



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

What is the best ph for rams?
Thanks!


----------



## jman14698 (Jul 14, 2012)

Rams do best in acidic water. I keep my GBR in a tank with that is around 6.7 ph but some people keep them at higher and lower ph. If you are breeding them you should have them at a more acidic ph.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It doesn't have to be that low, but I don't like pH crossing the 7.0 line. Aim for 6.5 steady. But its not that important. More important is clean water and consistent hardness (If you add baking soda or Neutral regulator do it every water change).


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i'd listen to emc7 personally tons of exp


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

really 4-7 will do. People keep them with discus. Ask the person you got them from. If he bred them, its a good one.


----------

